# I keep seeing the number 666...



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

Beloved said:


> This may not be relevent, but I've noticed that when I'm interested in a girl, I see or hear her name a lot more than I did before; *because it has significance to me*.


Precisely. 

@Lykos, 13 is my lucky number.


----------



## Spooky (Oct 30, 2008)

Lance said:


> So most of you are implying that if we put great significance in a number or anything for that matter, we would likely see it often?


Not necessarily see it, but recognize it. We see numbers all day long and don't think anything about it.


----------



## gOpheR (Jan 19, 2009)

I alwayse notice if a number is divisable by 3.... thats as deep as my relationship with numbers goes...


----------



## Dr. Metallic (Nov 15, 2008)

How do you like that?--our pal Lance asks for nobody to make fun of his distress, and then people start haggling him.... tsk tsk. (more toward the beginning of the thread)

I don't really know what to say about this whole 666 thing. It must be your turn for a series of coincidences. Maybe your circadian rhythm has begun to receive special resonance from the collective auras of all the personalitycafe members.... Anyway, that's my hypothesis. Best I can do.

If it makes you feel any better, my mother has a 666 in her ssn. :happy:

Also, all of my student IDs seem to have an abundance of 3, 8, and 1.


----------



## CJay3113 (Dec 31, 2008)

Yeah, you're done for. Good luck with that. Seriously, it's all a coincidence..or is it?


----------



## Shai Gar (Jan 4, 2009)

i also notice the numbers 16180 when they pop up too


----------



## ArenaHomme (Nov 15, 2008)

Coincidence. :laughing:
But, note, this is coming from someone apathetic toward religion. It might have more meaning to the religious?


----------



## cryptonia (Oct 17, 2008)

nope...


seriously Lance, why does it even matter? If you're that scared of the end or don't want it to come, doesn't that show something pressing enough about yourself that you should take a look at instead?


----------



## Zulban (Nov 11, 2008)

Just like in astrology or psychic predictions, people keep track of all the hits and forget about all the misses. If it's really bothering you, start noticing when _every single number you ever see_ is _not_ 666.


----------



## Zulban (Nov 11, 2008)

Sifr said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/11:11_(numerology)


Hilarious


----------



## shone (Feb 4, 2009)

I always see 136...part way through a song, time on the clock, lengths of videos or sizes of files, addresses on houses, I even looked up it's significance on Wikipedia...just for kicks.

136 (number) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

"In mathematics....
-136 is itself a factor of the Eddington number. 
-with a total of 8 divisors, 8 among them, 136 is a refactorable number.
-136 is a triangular number, a centered triangular number and a centered nonagonal number.
-the sum of the ninth row of Lozanić's triangle is 136.
-136 is a self-descriptive number in base 4.
In base 10, the sum of the cubes of its digits is 13 + 33 + 63 = 244. 
The sum of the cubes of the digits of 244 is 23 + 43 + 43 = 136.
-136 is the sum of the first 16 positive integers."

I am not saying it is anything more than my seeing "136" (or whatever) or slight variation(10:36, 3:16, 6:13, 6:31, 1:36) and recognizing it because the human brain looks for patterns or any other explanation. It could be. 
But, isn't it also plausible that there IS a mathematical consistency in nature that we are still unaware of?
Perhaps, the significance of seeing repeditive numbers is beyond our scope in some cases?


----------



## shone (Feb 4, 2009)

Eddington number - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

I do not believe in the supernatural or irrational, I need evidence.J ust to point THAT out..hehe.

I AM open to possibility that not everycase of seemingly "coincidence" is just that, however.

I like to leave room for the unexplored.


----------



## Zulban (Nov 11, 2008)

shone said:


> I always see 136...
> (10:36, 3:16, 6:13, 6:31, 1:36)


Somebody help me out here, I'm obviously not as talented with probability as I thought I was. If we are given four random digits, what are the odds that the digits 1,3 and 6 will appear all at least once?

I think it's 2.4%. This strikes me as too low but hey who knows...

My rationale (after failing to compute the odds):
How many numbers are there between zero and 9999 that contain at least one instance of 1,2 and 3?
There are only 6 orders to display three distinct digits. 123, 132, 213, 231, 312, 321. Then the extra digit can be slipped in anywhere since shone said 10:36 counts. So x123, 1x23,12x3,123x, four placements. Each x is any of the ten digits. So for each of the six orders there are 40 in total after the free digit is added. 240 combinations in total. 240/10000.

Is this right, or better yet, was there a better way to figure it all out?


----------



## shone (Feb 4, 2009)

More often than not I only "allow" these variations (if any) to "count"..

Examples: For serial numbers or the many numbers that come up on machines at work (recently @ R.I.M.) 
XXXX136XXXX 136XXXXXX XXXXXXX136..

For clocks: 1X:36, X3:16, X6:13, X6:31, X1:36...

All other things (Ex: addresses, PO Boxes, prices, temperature, statistics in newspaper articles, or any other arbitrary use of everyday numbers etc.) it must be 136 strictly.

I am not nearly as adept at math as you are Zulban, thanks 

This all started around *13.6 years ago when it was my address.

~S
*approximation may differ from actually measurement of time


----------



## Schwarz (Nov 10, 2008)

136 would come up more frequently than a lot of other three digit sequences, just because of the fact that it is a fairly small three digit number, and will be reached more often than other three-digit numbers when counting. If three numbers are chosen totally randomly, the odds of 136 in that specific order would be 1/1000, where the odds of the three occuring in any order in a randomly selectled three digit string are 6/1000. But in real life, strings aren't always randomly selected, so ones and threes come up more often than sixes, and sixes more often than nines. I could figure out some probablilities for you, but it's been a while since stats class and I'd need to look up all the combinatorics for it.

As far as 666 goes, I've heard that some of the earliest manuscripts have 616 in them for the number of the beast, so all the hype could actually be based on a transcription error, which would be kind of hilarious...on the other hand, I've also heard 666 is a parody of the number of Christ, which is, I believe, 888, though my memory could be failing me again.


----------



## Zaria (Jan 11, 2009)

I thought 777 was Christ, but 888 does ring a bell too.

I never see a certain number more than I see others. I do have it occasionally with words, though.


----------



## Schwarz (Nov 10, 2008)

Zaria said:


> I thought 777 was Christ, but 888 does ring a bell too.
> 
> I never see a certain number more than I see others. I do have it occasionally with words, though.


777 is actually a sort of parody or answer to 666 dreamed up fairly recently, where I've heard 888 has to do with the letters in the name "Jesus Christ" somehow. 777 has been pretty commonly used in magic and witchcraft, from what I've heard.


----------



## Shai Gar (Jan 4, 2009)

777 is allowing access to everyone


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

Would be great to see 777 in slots.:happy:


----------



## BehindSmile (Feb 4, 2009)

snail said:


> I see 11:11 on my watch and on various clocks a lot. Is that related?


I ALWAYS look at the clock at 11:11 my cell phone, the computer, the phone... I like to see it as good luck?? haha...


----------

